
Yoga teacher fired over cell phone ban at Facebook - rosser
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Yoga-teacher-fired-over-cell-phone-ban-at-Facebook-3694293.php
======
toomuchcoffee
Not the original article, but more discussion is happening over here:

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=4225291>

